# F250 transmission



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a 2001 F250 Super Duty, after 160k miles my transmission is starting to slip while pulling a load. I’m trying to figure out what would be better: getting a new transmission or having it rebuilt. 

If I have it rebuilt, I can have it built stronger, but only a 1 year warranty.

Factory replacement comes w/ 3-year warranty

What are your experiences?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

You did pretty good to get 160k out of it if it was behind a 7.3L. The 4r100 tranny is not known for its longevity.

I spent ~$1,500 for a rebuild this past year on my '01 F-250, they put in a rv torque converter and did tried to beef everything up. Still only came with a 12k mile warranty though.

If the Ford replacement is close in price, that extra warranty might not be a bad deal. Craig.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Go ATS or Sun Coast.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Ford Factory replacement is not a new tranny. It is also a rebuilt unit that will run you about $2,500.00 bucks. Most come with a 3 yr. 75,000 mile warranty. You are paying for the warranty. We buy the Ford Factory replacements for our fleet trucks and have had excellent results with them.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

make sure you get the best torque converter you can afford that is usually the problem anyway. double disk billet or better.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in Katy, but don't mind taking my truck to someone that's recommended


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the tranny rebuilt in my 96 F250 PSD with about 225k miles about a year ago. Took it to Katy Automatic Transmission in "old" Katy and they rebuilt it for a little less than 2k. They put a one year or 12k mile warranty on it as well, but haven't had a problem since. I'm up to a 245k miles now.


SBE said:


> I'm in Katy, but don't mind taking my truck to someone that's recommended


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

SBE said:


> I'm in Katy, but don't mind taking my truck to someone that's recommended


Well, the guy I use is down in Dickinson...done a couple for me with no issues. As mudhog says...get the heavy duty torque converter, not the medium duty, and have them drill out the drain back one size bigger which allows the hot fluid to circulate and not build up, thus killing the tranny. This in conjunction with a shift kit and you should be good as long as they do a quality rebuild. Also, if you have a late 2001 model, be sure you do not have the dreaded mechanical diode. Those were notorious for going south.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

SBE said:


> I have a 2001 F250 Super Duty, after 160k miles my transmission is starting to slip while pulling a load. I'm trying to figure out what would be better: getting a new transmission or having it rebuilt.
> 
> If I have it rebuilt, I can have it built stronger, but only a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...


It all depends how the truck is being used. If it is a driver with light towing and no chip and injector upgrade go with the Ford.

If the truck is worked or run hard take it to Brian's Truck Shop in Lead Hill, Ar. Do a search for BTS. His warranty is two years, don't care how much HP, how it is used, or how many miles. Check any of the Powerstroke sites and search on BTS for more references.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

MLCinNCTX said:


> It all depends how the truck is being used. If it is a driver with light towing and no chip and injector upgrade go with the Ford.
> 
> If the truck is worked or run hard take it to Brian's Truck Shop in Lead Hill, Ar. Do a search for BTS. His warranty is two years, don't care how much HP, how it is used, or how many miles. Check any of the Powerstroke sites and search on BTS for more references.


I agree, I've heard the BTS warranty is "we dare you to break it"... I just couldn't find the time to get mine up there. Craig


----------

